# TODAY ON RO!



## Phinnsmommy (Dec 1, 2007)

[align=center]*TODAY ON RO!
*[/align]



[align=center]*




HAPPY DECEMBER!



[/align]

[align=center]




*[/align]

[align=left]Yay! Its yet another weekend![/align]


[align=left]First, birthday greetings to anew member, Meghan! 

Andcongrats to *Michele's *new loppy eared bun. She is adorable![/align]

[align=left]Also, some healing vibes to *Cami (jupiterannette)* she is recovering from her spay and had a little scare with her temp! Good luck, hun!

*Alexahs*' foster guinea pig had some 'buns in the oven', and they were birthed yesterday! We hope everything is going ok, and that Mom is great with them! They sure are adorable!

I also want to have a moment of silence for the famous daredevil *Evel Knievel.* He passes away at the age of 69. Here is a thread with more info

FUN FACT !
_
__"Mel Blanc (the voice of Bugs Bunny) was allergic to carrots!"
_[/align]

[align=center]*



HOPE YOU ALL HAVE A GOOD SATURDAY!



*[/align]


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 1, 2007)

December is supposed to hit us with winter weather here in Indiana - I hope it's not ice like they've been predicting.

*Happy Birthday, Meghan.* 

Do I see on the calendar that it's also 2 bunnies' birthdays? Monklover might be able to answer this one for us! *Roxie and Buddy* seem to be 1 today! or maybe it's their gotcha day?! Their username is not real clear on that date!


----------



## Roxie (Dec 1, 2007)

Yes, Bo B Bunny, You are right! Today is Roxie's 1st Birthday.Thanks For remembering!
:birthday


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Dec 1, 2007)

Aw, Happy Gotcha Day Bud and Roxie. Sorry I forgot :hug:!

[align=center]*I have more things to add !

*[/align][align=left]26 Days ( may be a day off, sorry!) days more of keeping her room clean, and she will get to get a foster rabbit! Keep it going *swanlake!

You can do it girl!

*Also, if your looking to kill time and read a great thread:

Here is a thread about how certain rabbits affected you or others:

Its a very nice thread

Heres another thread about *Wyoming cracking down on rabbit ownership!

*Read more here

*Featured article in Rabbit Care and Health section:

:http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=12041&forum_id=10

A sneak peak into Tam and Jo's Blog
*[/align][align=left]
[/align][align=left]*
*[/align][align=left]* 


*[/align][align=center]
[/align]


----------



## naturestee (Dec 1, 2007)

Happy birthday, Meghan and Roxie!!!:balloons:

And for anyone wanting holiday ornaments:
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=30238&forum_id=7

I'll be leaving to go get supplies for everyone's bunny angels in an hour or two. I'm making them as they're being ordered so everyone can choose their colors. Any ornaments ordered before I leave should be able to be shipped on Monday. The hobby store is closed tomorrow so later orders will take slightly longer.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Dec 1, 2007)

It's my boyfriend's and I's (?) 1 year anniversary today :biggrin2:it seems weird that we've been together for that long and that short of time


----------



## Roxie (Dec 1, 2007)

Please send prayers to find Roxie.


----------



## pamnock (Dec 1, 2007)

Please come home Roxie . . .

ink iris:

Pam


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 1, 2007)

Roxie is home!

*http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=30307&forum_id=1*

*Happy Birthday Roxie!On an unforgettable day! :biggrin2:*


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 1, 2007)

YAY!!!!


----------

